# thinking of changeing my gym.



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 5, 2005)

I used a one day pass to work out at another gym, it wasn't the greatest gym, but it was quiet and all the machines  had more weight to them. I am maxing out most of the machines at my current gym, so i figure this would be an upgrade. but their are a lot of machines their that I have never seen before in my life, even the ones I thought I knew are totaly different. but on the other hand their are some big guys at this new gym, and where none at my other gym, maybe the new gym is better for building muscle.

what do you think, should I change gyms?


----------



## turd ferguson (Jul 5, 2005)

for me its all about convenience. I dont know what your priorities are, for me its not hanging out with big guys.

I dont talk to anybody at the gym, I dont hang with anybody from the gym, my lifting partner and I go there work out and leave.

My favorite gym is like a dungeon in el cajon, Ca. Hardly anybody goes there and there is a ton of free weights. They have a small power lifting area and about as much machinery as you can cram in an unairconditioned shack. However it is too far away now.


----------



## TexasCreed (Jul 5, 2005)

yeah, convenience and having what you need.  i rarely talk to people.  i may stare at the hot bitches but thats it.


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 5, 2005)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> i may stare at the hot bitches but thats it.


well dont the eyes have muscles surrounding them that need to be worked also???????  

for me its all about having enough equipment so i can go at any time and be able to get my workout in.  if it is to crowded or the machines are to close together, it is just not for me.  i also prefer good rock music instead of top 40 or rap as personally i find it difficult to work out to.


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 5, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> i also prefer good rock music instead of top 40 or rap as personally i find it difficult to work out to.


Get yourself an iPod, awesome for working out.  I had one for a year until I dropped it and sold it on ebay.


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 6, 2005)

I totally agree with Steve, an iPod is absolutely essential if you dont have a lifting partner

As far as Mr Nitro's question about changing gyms:  I recommend it since you can change up your workout and hit muscle groups differently with the new machines...


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 6, 2005)

oh, and the old gym is ballys total fitness and the new gym im eyeing is family fitness.

my goal is to get huge, and im affraid I can't do that at ballys. but at the same time this means signing a new contract and all that crap. family fitness only offered me a one day pass, so i did my arm workout, and I was happy with that. but what about when I do my other muscle groups? 

both gyms are very close and are open the same hours.

ballys has a pool and hot tub (which i never use) and family fitness does not.
family fitness seems to have completely different machines, so I would have to learn them all over again.ballys has smaller machines that max out at low weights.


----------

